# Performance to the max



## Gizmo (21/9/14)

I have enabled Pagespeed 

[HASHTAG]#ModPagespeedRewriteLevel[/HASHTAG] CoreFilters
[HASHTAG]#ModPagespeedEnableFilters[/HASHTAG] convert_jpeg_to_progressive
[HASHTAG]#ModPagespeedEnableFilters[/HASHTAG] convert_jpeg_to_progressive
[HASHTAG]#ModPagespeedEnableFilters[/HASHTAG] prioritize_critical_css
[HASHTAG]#ModPagespeedEnableFilters[/HASHTAG] defer_javascript
[HASHTAG]#ModPagespeedEnableFilters[/HASHTAG] sprite_images
[HASHTAG]#ModPagespeedEnableFilters[/HASHTAG] convert_png_to_jpeg,convert_jpeg_to_webp
[HASHTAG]#ModPagespeedEnableFilters[/HASHTAG] collapse_whitespace,remove_comments

Performance should be quite a bit better, let me know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## zadiac (21/9/14)

I can already see it. Good work @Gizmo and thanks for the upgrade


----------



## Silver (21/9/14)

Most interesting and thanks for the update @Gizmo 
I will keep an eye on the forum and let you know if I observe better speed.


----------



## BumbleBee (21/9/14)

It's not working for me, pages are not loading completely on my ipad. This has been happening all evening:



Also, pages will sometimes reload if I give a rating.


----------



## Marzuq (22/9/14)

Gizmo said:


> I have enabled Pagespeed
> 
> [HASHTAG]#ModPagespeedRewriteLevel[/HASHTAG] CoreFilters
> [HASHTAG]#ModPagespeedEnableFilters[/HASHTAG] convert_jpeg_to_progressive
> ...


thanks @Gizmo the change is noticeable. ususally takes a little long to load from my work network but nice and smooth thus far today


----------

